# Pics of cobra ready to shed



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

While in the blue, this guy is a right psycho. He's normally a lovely little thing, but once his eyes go cloudy, his behaviour changes dramatically. Excluding the first week or so I had him, the only time he spits is when he's in shed. 

I normally leave him alone, but he'd plastered crap all over his tub. Haven't got any pics of him shedding, so I thought I'd take a few while I had the chance


----------



## 59sound (Feb 19, 2013)

Beautiful animal


----------



## LolaBunny (Feb 23, 2012)

What a little stunner.


----------



## AraCyanea (May 30, 2011)

Them eyes, there are no words to describe how amazing they are.


----------



## Jstephen (Aug 28, 2011)

coldestblood said:


> While in the blue, this guy is a right psycho. He's normally a lovely little thing, but once his eyes go cloudy, his behaviour changes dramatically. Excluding the first week or so I had him, the only time he spits is when he's in shed.
> 
> I normally leave him alone, but he'd plastered crap all over his tub. Haven't got any pics of him shedding, so I thought I'd take a few while I had the chance
> 
> ...


Awesome, they look badass in shed!


----------

